# Growing Indoor Grass for the Winter



## EdieRabbitsMom (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd like to grow some indoor grass this winter for Edie, but I don't know how, what type of grass seed, orif it is even possible. I see the grass for cats and Petsmart, but I'm wanting to grow it on a larger scale...say the size of the water dripcontainer forthose large clay pottery pots. That way I could put it in the middle of her pen and let her munch away! Anyone ever done this?


----------



## delusional (Nov 8, 2008)

I grew grass in an underbed storage box last year. It worked quite well - I simply used compost and regular old grass seeds. I liked the underbed storage box because it was clear plastic and I could tell when the soil was dry/when there was a build-up of water in the bottom. If you were going to use an opaque tray you'd probably have to figure another way of monitoring the water content in the soil.

I thought about trying a mix of grasses at some point, too.


----------



## EdieRabbitsMom (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks...I'll give it a try. Since I don't have compost can you use an organic fertilizer with no chemicals? Is there such a thing?


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Nov 9, 2008)

You can use potting soil, like you would use for potted plants. Just make sure it doesn't come with fertilizer mixed in.
Yes you can find organic fertilizer. Here at least many garden stores and nurseries carry it, I don't really know about the UK though.


----------



## BSAR (Nov 11, 2008)

*EdieRabbitsMom wrote: *


> I'd like to grow some indoor grass this winter for Edie, but I don't know how, what type of grass seed, orif it is even possible. I see the grass for cats and Petsmart, but I'm wanting to grow it on a larger scale...say the size of the water dripcontainer forthose large clay pottery pots. That way I could put it in the middle of her pen and let her munch away! Anyone ever done this?


If you want it to grow really well, than you can fertilize it with your rabbits own poo.


----------



## BSAR (Nov 11, 2008)

Edit: double post. Can a mod please take it out?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 11, 2008)

That's actually a really good idea! I have plenty of grass on my acre for my rabbits, so I have no need to grow grass indoors.

If you want it to grow in thick, juicy and really yummy, you can fertilize it with your bunnies own pooh. I took care of two rose bushes this summer and I put some rabbit pooh on them and within a few days their were more sprouts on the bush and they were very pretty.  

Mix the pooh in with the dirt, plant the seeds, water and watch it grow!! 
To make my manure, I let it sit outside in a bucket for a few days (weeks in my case, lol) and bugs get in there and break it down...and then it's almost like a dirt itself, making it super easy to just add to the regular potting soil. The bugs are tiny, almost microscopic, and they naturally break down manure. 

Emily


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 12, 2008)

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:


> To make my manure, I let it sit outside in a bucket for a few days (weeks in my case, lol) and bugs get in there and break it down...and then it's almost like a dirt itself, making it super easy to just add to the regular potting soil. The bugs are tiny, almost microscopic, and they naturally break down manure.
> 
> Emily



To speed this up, get some earthworms (you can usually get them in a can from some gardening stores) and put them in the bucket, add a little water everynow and again, done!


----------

